# New Slots Open



## wolfthewriter (Oct 10, 2021)

I am looking to take 3-5 commissions at any time of 5k+. I am fine with SFW and NSFW, although my NSFW charges are higher and range depending on my skill and comfort with the scenes, and my fanfic/fandom inspired charges are dependant on how much research I would need to do on the characters. 

All writing starts at a flat rate of 15$ per 1000 words, and you will cover any PayPal costs if that is your preferred method of payment. 1/2 payment will be taken up front to ensure I'm not wasting my time, and the final 1/2 will be sent on receipt of the document.

If you are on the waitlist, you will not be expected to pay until you move into an open slot. If you need time to be able to afford the project, or for any other reason, we can put you voluntarily on the waitlist until you are ready.

To contact me about this, message me here and when we come to a base agreement we can exchange emails to discuss the rest.


----------



## wolfthewriter (Oct 14, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## wolfthewriter (Nov 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## wolfthewriter (Dec 2, 2021)

Bump


----------

